# Jigs



## deersniper270

What kinda jigs is everyone using? Never jigged before but it looks like a heck of a good time! A lot of people are posting about jigging but not saying what kind they use. Not trying to take anyones special lures, just wondering what you would recommend to a first timer. 

Thanks


----------



## lobsterman

http://shop.easterntackle.com/


My favorite go to jig is a 5 oz blue back.


----------



## d-a

lobsterman said:


> http://shop.easterntackle.com/
> 
> 
> My favorite go to jig is a 5 oz blue back.


I use a lot of these as well, but i like the potroast color best folowed by omething with pink in it.

d-a


----------



## silver bullet

I use 8oz chrome jigs, the best place I have ever gotten them at was shark river mail order. www.srmo.com I think.


----------



## hjorgan

*hookinguplures jigs SOON TO BE AVAILABLE*

AJ and Tuna killers


----------



## d-a

hjorgan said:


> AJ and Tuna killers


Looks good, based of of the old Daiwa leaf jigs. You need to try some holographic tape for a little added flash. What are you making your assist hooks out of and how is the hook attached?

d-a


----------



## J rod

Check out these Jigs, some nice ones and reasonable pricing too.
http://bpi.ebasicpower.com/mm5/merc...filiate=fryingpantower&Category_Code=LURE-JIG


----------



## First Catch

J rod said:


> Check out these Jigs, some nice ones and reasonable pricing too.
> http://bpi.ebasicpower.com/mm5/merc...filiate=fryingpantower&Category_Code=LURE-JIG


I was about to post that link. The only thing about those jigs is that you will have to replace the hardware on them (at minimum the solid rings and probably the hooks). I just got some and some of the solid rings were washers. A couple of others looked like they'd still be good to use. Another site is chartersupplies.com but there site is down right now. You'll also need to replace the hardware on those.


----------



## deersniper270

I just realized I posted a question in the wrong spot lol Thanks for all the advice everyone! I'll have to try some of these out. If you got anymore advice I'm more than happy to hear it!


----------



## Parker32

Here's a link to some that I bought: http://cgi.ebay.com/Vertical-Jigs-5...009?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c572ff619 

They work fine but the paint did get eaten off pretty quickly. But the AJ's and Skip Jack didn't seem to care one way or the other.


----------



## lastcast

When I wanted to learn to jig I wound up buying jigs that were from the cheap places. I quickly learned why they were cheaper. Washers for solid rings, weak split rings, soft lead jigs and paint that is not baked on. Like Lobsterman said, go to Eastern Tackle. They are the best VALUE. Jigs should be made from a trimetal blend so they won't deform(one problem) which aids in cracking/peeling the paint(second problem). Do yourself a favor and stay away from any jig that uses a washer for a solid ring! The Butterfly style like shown above is probably the ones mostly used but I would also try a few of the Speed type(longer and skinnier) and there's always ole faithful the Diamond jig. Once you catch a few jigging it's hard to stop! Just a warning! Good Luck.


----------



## Scout800

lobsterman said:


> http://shop.easterntackle.com/
> 
> 
> My favorite go to jig is a 5 oz blue back.



I have a few of his Aki jigs, and I can't keep the Trigger fish off of them. Good products.


----------



## lobsterman

J rod said:


> Check out these Jigs, some nice ones and reasonable pricing too.
> http://bpi.ebasicpower.com/mm5/merc...filiate=fryingpantower&Category_Code=LURE-JIG


I bought a hundred bucks worth of these jigs and the solid rings cut the leader knot, the paint doesn't stay on but a few hits and I had two hooks break on first and second fish. Not impressed. I would rather buy the el cheapos and supply all my own hardware and still come out better. Then when the paint is off use reflective tape on the sides and go back for more.


----------



## Ocean Man

I always had the best luck with the Gator Jigs by Braid. They will give you a work out jigging them all day but they catch a lot of fish.


----------



## Parker32

Scout800 said:


> I have a few of his Aki jigs, and I can't keep the Trigger fish off of them. Good products.


I like that! Scout, what size/color have you had the best luck with on the triggers?


----------



## Scout800

I bought all the colors but, porkbelly was the one I had the best luck with. I kept the small gold assist hooks on, instead of upgrading to slightly larger hooks. After a few trigger you will not have any skirt left...

150g size


----------



## lobsterman

That is potroast color and yes the Aki's are awesome for most species. You can also get replacement spinner bait skirts to fix the no skirt problems.


----------



## Scout800

I figured as much, I am not sure any skirted jig can handle too many trigger without sustaining a little damage. Pork Belly, didn't sound right when I typed it.


----------



## lobsterman

Scout800 said:


> I figured as much, I am not sure any skirted jig can handle too many trigger without sustaining a little damage. Pork Belly, didn't sound right when I typed it.


No if they made the skirts out of pork belly then you would have something. Even triggerfish would get wore out chewin on that.


----------



## Matt09

Check out Williamson's Vortex jigs. They come with a built in ball bearing swivel so they spin. Nice jigs.


----------



## ironman172

I've been working on some butter knife jigs....just need tig welded... to seal the lock washers and put on some lure tape to dress some of them up a bit....I hope they work, need to make some assist hooks too....waiting on the Kevlar cord to come for those....at 10 +cents a piece...what the heck

.


----------



## user6993

ironman172 said:


> I've been working on some butter knife jigs....just need tig welded... to seal the lock washers and put on some lure tape to dress some of them up a bit....I hope they work, need to make some assist hooks too....waiting on the Kevlar cord to come for those....at 10 +cents a piece...what the heck
> 
> .


 Bill That's about the best looking $3.50 worth of jigs I have ever seen. Good job. I know they will catch something.


----------



## feelin' wright

That is awesome. Have you ever thought about the reflective DOT tape. I think you can get that at Home Depot if I am not mistaken. Looks great. I would love to catch something on the butterknife jigs. Might need to patent that Idea.


----------



## Heller High Water

The knife jigs work great. My preference is Williamson or similar long skinny knife. I stay on the lighter side, or have at least experienced less bites with heavier jigs. Lighter jigs allow for a more natural presentation, however the jig needs to be heavy enough to reach the entire water column. 

For trigger fish, you will generally be fishing in 150' or less, I would recommend anything from a ball jig (old "fluke" jigs), lucanus, bass pro version, anything with a skirt. The jig in this case needs to be able to reach and stay near the bottom with out being so heavy you cant feel a bite. Line diameter and type play a role as well. Braid is just better for jigging, and the smaller the diameter the less resistance it has with underwater currents. At least in the Pensacola area I have seen currents so quick 8oz will no stay on the bottom in 100ft, smaller diameter line helped to keep it in the strike zone longer. A little bit of scattered info, but so much can be said for jigging.


----------



## ironman172

Thanks Purple Haze!! it's not my idea....it has been around for a while, so I can't take any credit....except for these
and they aren't done yet I have some holographic lure tape and eyes.... to be put on after the tig welding is done

here's a link for the idea
.
http://humboldttuna.com/smf/index.php?topic=546.0


----------



## kelly usmc

dude that is cool please tell us how thay work out for ya p.s. my wife just told me to stay away fro the fine china cabint


----------



## hjorgan

*These are old pics*

Will post some better one. All the hardware and assist hooks are purchased from suppliers. Hooks are looped to the solid ring as intended. Split ring for quick lure changes just like the standard butterfly jig.

The un-fancy models catch fish but we've gotten much better at dressing them up. They are powder coated -- very durable. Haven't had a cuda chip paint once (yet).



d-a said:


> Looks good, based of of the old Daiwa leaf jigs. You need to try some holographic tape for a little added flash. What are you making your assist hooks out of and how is the hook attached?
> 
> d-a


----------



## Parker32

I'd be afraid a knife and fork would tip em' off!


----------



## d-a

hjorgan said:


> Will post some better one. All the hardware and assist hooks are purchased from suppliers. Hooks are looped to the solid ring as intended. Split ring for quick lure changes just like the standard butterfly jig.
> 
> The un-fancy models catch fish but we've gotten much better at dressing them up. They are powder coated -- very durable. Haven't had a cuda chip paint once (yet).


Could you take a close up pic of the solid ring and where the asist cord exits the hook?

d-a


----------



## reeltime

Parker32 said:


> I'd be afraid a knife and fork would tip em' off!


That's a good one, Parker.


----------



## deersniper270

Wow I am amazed at all the awesome ideas everyone comes up with. Butter knife for a jig is genesis! You will definitely have to let us know how they work. I appreciate all the info everyone is giving, and I'm sure everyone will be able to use this. Probably going out this weekend to try jigging for the first time. I'll let everyone know how I did. Keep all the tips coming! If there is anything left lol

Also I almost forgot, which side of the jig do you tie to? I see the vertical jigs have two sides so I'm not sure which side to tie to.


----------



## Lou Albiero

Tie to the solid ring that connects the assist hook to the split ring. Do NOT tie to the split ring, the swivel, or the jig itself.


----------



## lobsterman

You tie a solid/ welded ring to your leader, attach an assist hook (singular ) to that ring, you place a heavy duty split ring on the top of the jig, and then split ring the jig to the solid ring and you are rigged for bear. Good Luck, I must warn you ahead of time. Jigging is addictive and very expensive, but greatly rewarding.


----------



## strike two

*jig*



lobsterman said:


> You tie a solid/ welded ring to your leader, attach an assist hook (singular ) to that ring, you place a heavy duty split ring on the top of the jig, and then split ring the jig to the solid ring and you are rigged for bear. Good Luck, I must warn you ahead of time. Jigging is addictive and very expensive, but greatly rewarding.



Do you have a picture of what you describe?


----------



## FenderBender

strike two said:


> Do you have a picture of what you describe?


The second picture of the jig in my hand is what he describes.


These are some homade butterknife jigs I made last spring. I caught a few jacks on them, but they just aren't quite heavy enough to do what I want effectively and get down. 

That being said, when I first started jigging I bought the huge williamson 14 oz jigs (my friend DID catch a 128 lb AJ on one, see third and fourth picture) and other large jigs but they are a hard workout. The longer I do this, the lighter jigs I am buying and am still getting as many hits and good fish. 5 to 7 oz is my go to for most things now, and I just got some green 3.5 ozs I can't wait to snag a scamp on.


----------



## Nitzey

I buy almost all my hooks and swivels, etc. from www.srmo.com Guess I will look into jigs also. I seem to lose a few every now and then, due to bite-offs.


----------



## Ocean Master

Aren't those kitchen knifes hollow?


----------



## PCfisher66

Here's a nice little "How to" on making the knife jigs.

http://humboldttuna.com/smf/index.php?topic=546.0

Tod


----------



## POPPY

some i made... note the blade head on 2 of them... hope they all catch fish. Poppy


----------

